# One Year and 30,000 Self-Driving Uber Rides Later, We've Gotten Used to It



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

The view from "Roboburgh":

http://www.post-gazette.com/busines...l-peduto-travis-kalanick/stories/201709130008


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

I see these things everywhere, and I always do my best to cut them to "test" their equipment.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

ZoomZoom12 said:


> I see these things everywhere, and I always do my best to cut them to "test" their equipment.


i'd imagine they're pretty easy to push around.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Pittsburgh is a shithole, they need all the income they can at any cost.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol 1 million autonomous miles my ass

ok, let's put it like this ... let's give them the 1 million miles....that's 1 million miles over a full year and no closer to being able to take the driver out and guess how many cities they have to map in the US ?

try 2000 cities https://www.reference.com/geography/many-cities-ec427c4cd025046

So doing the math, even if they had an actual sdc rolled out today, let's just say that an sdc is even ready today, even 'though it's nowhere close, that's only *ATLEAST* 20,000 years to fully map the entire US


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol 1 million autonomous miles my ass
> 
> ok, let's put it like this ... let's give them the 1 million miles....that's 1 million miles over a full year and no closer to being able to take the driver out and guess how many cities they have to map in the US ?
> 
> ...


We will be teleporting by then


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lmao correction, it's 20,000 cities !!  so that's only 20,000 years !!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Navigation already doesnt work.
It will kill people with Robot Cars !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber Navigation already doesnt work.
> It will kill people with Robot Cars !


The first thing I noted with Uber's new mapping system is you will never EVER see the name of the current street you are on. How can they roll out their new mapping system and not see that ? It boggles my mind. I mean, you'd have to be a total moron to create a new system and then when a driver tries to see the name of the current street they are on on the map it doesn't show. Just mind numbing.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The first thing I noted with Uber's new mapping system is you will never EVER see the name of the current street you are on. How can they roll out their new mapping system and not see that ? It boggles my mind. I mean, you'd have to be a total moron to create a new system and then when a driver tries to see the name of the current street they are on on the map it doesn't show. Just mind numbing.


Isn't their mapping software from a Chinese company that invested into Uber?



uberdriverfornow said:


> lol 1 million autonomous miles my ass
> 
> ok, let's put it like this ... let's give them the 1 million miles....that's 1 million miles over a full year and no closer to being able to take the driver out and guess how many cities they have to map in the US ?
> 
> ...


I don't see them mapping 20,000 cities. Small cities might not be worth all the time and expense involved. They will probably mostly concentrate on larger cities where they can potentially make money.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Oxymoron is standard equipment??










Oh and the second dude is also part of the furniture????


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The first thing I noted with Uber's new mapping system is you will never EVER see the name of the current street you are on. How can they roll out their new mapping system and not see that ? It boggles my mind. I mean, you'd have to be a total moron to create a new system and then when a driver tries to see the name of the current street they are on on the map it doesn't show. Just mind numbing.


you are supposed to be a robot and just follow directions, no matter where Uber's mapping takes you. I use Google Maps. Much better.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The first thing I noted with Uber's new mapping system is you will never EVER see the name of the current street you are on. How can they roll out their new mapping system and not see that ? It boggles my mind. I mean, you'd have to be a total moron to create a new system and then when a driver tries to see the name of the current street they are on on the map it doesn't show. Just mind numbing.


The map shows the horizontal streets. So you have to have it on the mode where it swivels with the direction yr facing. Since one doesn't need the name of the street they're on it's no big thing (one usually knows what street they're on since they got themselves onto that street). All streets you could turn on are horizontal, so you see their names. It seems designed for those who don't use their own brain to navigate. If ur a blind app follower, then the app is designed for you. The SF forum recently had a newb who said "my job is to follow the app", so I think he is the ideal Uber driver.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> The map shows the horizontal streets. So you have to have it on the mode where it swivels with the direction yr facing. Since one doesn't need the name of the street they're on it's no big thing (one usually knows what street they're on since they got themselves onto that street). All streets you could turn on are horizontal, so you see their names. It seems designed for those who don't use their own brain to navigate. If ur a blind app follower, then the app is designed for you. The SF forum recently had a newb who said "my job is to follow the app", so I think he is the ideal Uber driver.


designed by Tom-Tom.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> The map shows the horizontal streets. So you have to have it on the mode where it swivels with the direction yr facing. Since one doesn't need the name of the street they're on it's no big thing (one usually knows what street they're on since they got themselves onto that street). All streets you could turn on are horizontal, so you see their names. It seems designed for those who don't use their own brain to navigate. If ur a blind app follower, then the app is designed for you. The SF forum recently had a newb who said "my job is to follow the app", so I think he is the ideal Uber driver.


When you get close Uber, for some ridiculous reason, automatically brings you back to the app, whether you like it or not. When it does this, you need to know what street you're on. Seems like common sense but apparently, for some, it's not.


----------

